# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  GoCart, meal-transport robot, Yujin Robot Co., Ltd, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Yujin Robot Co., Ltd

Home page - gocart.yujinrobot.com




> Yujin’s new GoCart robot is a joint venture between Yujin and ScanBox, a designer and manufacturer of food transport systems for hospitality and institutional faciliities around the world.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing GoCart - the Autonomous Meal-Transport System 

Published on Sep 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Korean Yujin Robot launches meal transport robot"

by Frank Tobe
September 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

GoCart services for people with disabilities

Published on Oct 27, 2015




> In September the Innovation Team traveled to Spain with their new, bigger and stronger GoCart - GoCart v2.0 - in order to conduct a field test.
> 
> This field test was carried out at the Ave Maria Foundation, a care facility for people with intellectual disabilities located in Sitges, and with the support of Robotnik Automation S.L.L. and the Robotics Institute for Dependency.
> 
> See our new GoCart in action and hear what the managers and our partners say about our new robot.

----------


## Airicist

GoCart services for health care

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> In April, 2016 the Innovation Team performed a field test at Eulji University Medical Center in Daejeon, South Korea, with GoCart v2.0 for medical supply and lab sample delivery.
> 
> See our new GoCart in action and hear what the managers and our partners say about our new robot.

----------


## Airicist

GoCart services for aged care and medical laboratories

Published on Aug 24, 2016




> The next stop on our global GoCart field test tour was Auckland, New Zealand, in July, 2017. This time our solution was deployed at two facilities in parallel for three weeks: at Labtests, a medical laboratory, and Mercy Parklands, an aged care facility.
> 
> At Labtests, we did lab sample deliveries from the specimen reception area to the micro-biology laboratory with our new GoCart mini. And at Mercy Parklands we did food deliveries for lunch, dirty dishes pickups and afternoon tea deliveries with our big GoCart.
> 
> See our GoCarts in action and listen to what the mangers at both facilities are saying about our GoCarts.

----------


## Airicist

GoCart service robot 'sneaks' through crowds

Published on Sep 5, 2016




> Yujin Robot's autonomous GoCart Mini service robot is small and smart enough to navigate through crowds using 3D sensors and laser scanners to detect obstacles and plan alternative routes. Matthew Stock reports.

----------

